# ?? Invasive Clam Species in Otter Creek ?? You tell me



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I was fishing Otter Creek this Saturday, when my line seemed to feel funny....heavier than normal and moving strangely. I pulled in my line to find a clam attached to my Kastmaster! I must have let it hit bottom when I was releasing a fish on another line (2 pole permit). Anyway, I didn't think that freshwater clams were indigenous to Utah. I am probably wrong, but I have never seen them or caught them before. 
With all of the talk of Quagga and Zebra mussels, I was worried that maybe I had caught an invasive species (such as an Asian Clam or something). Please take a look and tell me what you think. I brought it home in case somebody wanted to take a closer look at it (hopefully that wasn't illegal...it wasn't my intention....if so I'll delete the post :lol: ). With my luck, it is an endangered species or something. Anyway, is this an invasive species, or just something normal for these waters, and I just never knew lived there??????????????? Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.fws.gov/columbiariver/mwg/pd ... _Guide.pdf

Check this out, almost anything you'd ever want to know about freshwater mussels. I read through it and it was pretty interesting. I think you may have found a winged floater. I don't think the mussel you found is one of the invasive species.
Anyway, if it is a winged floater the literature says they are rare in Utah and you should contact the water shed and let them know. However it also said that some states have laws in place to protect them and it may be punishable so you might want to look into that first.
Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

koosharem is plum full of them also.
those aren't the invasive species your thinking 
make yourself some clam chowder :wink:

here's a link to the invasive species
http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/07-01/quagga.php


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If they're the same ones that are in Lake Powell they are quite tasty.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

yep clams thats what for dinner


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Your clam is probably a winged floater as someone else mentioned...they are abundant from Koosharem all the way to Otter Creek.
http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=anodnutt


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Your clam is probably a winged floater *as someone else *mentioned...they are abundant from Koosharem all the way to Otter Creek.
> http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=anodnutt


I have a name.... Geez you make me feel so cheap :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > Your clam is probably a winged floater *as someone else *mentioned...they are abundant from Koosharem all the way to Otter Creek.
> ...


 :lol: , You dooshe


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Poo Pie":3pkwqdot][quote=wyoming2utah]Your clam is probably a winged floater [b]as someone else [/b]mentioned...they are abundant from Koosharem all the way to Otter Creek.
> [URL="http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search/Display.asp?FlNm=anodnutt said:
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: , You dooshe[/quote:3pkwqdot]

spell checker busted again, eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NO This time it was on purpose. I didn't think you **** would get my point across.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> NO This time it was on purpose. I didn't think you **** would get my point across.


But I like when people let me fill in the STARS- Lets me be anything I want, you know like a unicorn or a cage fighter


----------

